# Pex Crimper



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Anybody using these? :whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

They were right next to these,








:whistling2:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Anybody using these? :whistling2:


Oh puh-LEEZ!
lol
I hafta admit I fell for the subject line since my crimp tools are getting pretty worn but c'mon! :laughing:

Um, that drain wrench thingy looks kinda nice, tho. :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Miguel said:


> Um, that drain wrench thingy looks kinda nice, tho. :whistling2:


Yea but you don't need it...

The only use would be for tightening the nut on a basket strainer and you shouldn't be using that type anyway cause so many of them end up leaking.

That large nut has so much surface area and friction that they never get tight enough to make a good seal so they make a great source of income for us service plumbers...

the wrench is no use to us cause when we get called to replace the basket strainer assembly it is all loose and spinning and the nut won't turn so we just pry under the nut and it breaks and flies off...

Save your money!:thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I'm telling!!! You're shopping at Lowes. You're a baaaaaad boy.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

house plumber said:


> I'm telling!!! You're shopping at Lowes. You're a baaaaaad boy.


lol I thought it was Walmart. We dont have lowe's here.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> lol I thought it was Walmart. We dont have lowe's here.


 
Nope, that price tag is a dead give away


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Nope, that price tag is a dead give away


 
And how would you know what a Lowes price tag looks like:whistling2:?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> And how would you know what a Lowes price tag looks like:whistling2:?


Looks like you caught him too! :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have no beef with lowes or the depot. I'm not driving 4 extra miles to pick up somthing when I can stop in lowes and get the same...or BETTER for cheaper on some items.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> And how would you know what a Lowes price tag looks like:whistling2:?


Because home depots are orange. Duh....


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Because home depots are orange. Duh....


Oh and you know H depot is orange, sound like a BB store expert to me:laughing:

I go to both when need be, depends on where I am and what I need. I really like Lowes 3/4hp ISE SS disposal for $119. 

Lately I've been buying mostly from online plumbing supplies and saving $$. My garage is getting crowded tho......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I have no beef with lowes or the depot. I'm not driving 4 extra miles to pick up somthing when I can stop in lowes and get the same...or BETTER for cheaper on some items.


Yea.. You get any of those Delta Faucets at the Depot or, Lowes?:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Yea.. You get any of those Delta Faucets at the Depot or, Lowes?:laughing:


I had some kitchen sink faucets that the box's got damaged at home depot but I sold all of those....40.00 each is what I paid. 

I will buy anything that I know the ends and outs of......I have the advantage EVERYTIME. Its like playing pool for money.....I never gamble,to gamble I would hafta be playing a player equal to me or better and I never play anyone for money thats equal to me or better so its not really a gamble is it?

Point being when you have the nuts.......a sure thing is a sure thing if its pool,faucets or whatever.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was thinking about getting one for making crimps in tight places. If they would make one that only had 1 hole(size) I would get a set for sure. It would be really compact.



GREENPLUM said:


> Anybody using these? :whistling2:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I got the Pocket Pex Crimper. Got it on sale cause someone tried to open it. It is around 20 bucks new I think, I got it for $5. I figured it would come in handy someday when I left my pex crimpers somewhere else. Never used it yet though. Seems like to me it will come in handy sometime in a tight spot or under a house where there is alot of mud that could damage a high dollar pex crimper.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Anybody using these? :whistling2:


 
Let me ask a dumb question, I have used 1/2" & 3/4" pex, but who has used or even heard of crimping 3/8"?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Let me ask a dumb question, I have used 1/2" & 3/4" pex, but who has used or even heard of crimping 3/8"?


 Nobody uses it, they just thought it looked cooler with three holes...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Let me ask a dumb question, I have used 1/2" & 3/4" pex, but who has used or even heard of crimping 3/8"?


Itsused alot in manablock type systems. Each fixture hot and cold gets its own 3/8 line from the main manifold.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Itsused alot in manablock type systems. Each fixture hot and cold gets its own 3/8 line from the main manifold.


I spose that would cut down the wait for hot water.

What's the id of a 3/8" pex fitting? Never seen one.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

bout 1/4"



Matt said:


> I spose that would cut down the wait for hot water.
> 
> What's the id of a 3/8" pex fitting? Never seen one.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Let me ask a dumb question, I have used 1/2" & 3/4" pex, but who has used or even heard of crimping 3/8"?



Every house I've done with a Manabloc had 3\8" pex. IF you can put a 3\8 supply on it, it got 3\8" pex. Only Tubs, Showers, Hose bibs, got 1\2".


----------

